# Military bases/towns and buildings



## James704 (Jun 16, 2004)

Military bases/towns, and their buildings, are intrigueing to me. In the US, these places are diverse sociologically and extremely integrated, yet are staunching conservative. While being spartan aesthically we should not ignore these places, and their buildings. There's something about them.

Post pics (buildings, base maps, etc.) and/or discuss the social aspects of things related to military bases/towns.


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

better be careful the department of homeland security is going to be coming for you soon! Trying to post pics of military bases on the internet :runaway: :eek2:


----------



## mello (Dec 21, 2004)

Well as far as social aspects go. Here in San Diego County the military holds some of the most important and valuable land in the metro area and really is holding back the progress of San Diego. Marine Corps Air Base Miramar is right in the middle of the metro area and is 56 square miles. It is a huge base that could easily be home to 500,000 people and a real international airport for San Diego. As you know we have a pathetic airport with only one runway. 

If the Miramar land was available a dual 12,000 foot runway airport could be built. Personally I want the military to get the hell out of San Diego so we can build new dense housing on the land that they hold. Look at North Island Airbase, what a fucking waist of space, their beach is also off limits too which would add an extra 2 miles of nice wide sandy beach to SD's coastline. Screw the military they are a necessary evil that gobbles up billions of dollars of tax payer money. 

I don't have any damn hell care for christ sakes!! Yet we pay how much for every gosh darn F14 Tomcat?? 46 million dollars!! This country is a fucking joke, the only country with no socialized medicine in the 1st world, student loan debt up the arse and look at our federal government, running 1/2 a trillion dollars in debt until 2010!


----------



## FerrariEnzo (Dec 19, 2003)

^But ask yourself how and why San Diego really got going and the driving economic force there for a good while. The military is the answer and now you feel you have outgrown them and want to kick them out??


----------



## James704 (Jun 16, 2004)

Brett said:


> better be careful the department of homeland security is going to be coming for you soon! Trying to post pics of military bases on the internet :runaway: :eek2:


Lol. Well, the Department of Defense has plenty of pics on the net. As long as the info is public we should be OK.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

mello said:


> Well as far as social aspects go. Here in San Diego County the military holds some of the most important and valuable land in the metro area and really is holding back the progress of San Diego. Marine Corps Air Base Miramar is right in the middle of the metro area and is 56 square miles. It is a huge base that could easily be home to 500,000 people and a real international airport for San Diego. As you know we have a pathetic airport with only one runway.
> 
> If the Miramar land was available a dual 12,000 foot runway airport could be built. Personally I want the military to get the hell out of San Diego so we can build new dense housing on the land that they hold. Look at North Island Airbase, what a fucking waist of space, their beach is also off limits too which would add an extra 2 miles of nice wide sandy beach to SD's coastline. Screw the military they are a necessary evil that gobbles up billions of dollars of tax payer money.
> 
> I don't have any damn hell care for christ sakes!! Yet we pay how much for every gosh darn F14 Tomcat?? 46 million dollars!! This country is a fucking joke, the only country with no socialized medicine in the 1st world, student loan debt up the arse and look at our federal government, running 1/2 a trillion dollars in debt until 2010!


WoW, you have no clue how much the military means to this city do you? Plus I don't think they would build "urban housing" in miramar, just more sprawl. This city was built by the Navy especially when LA took port and rail monopoly's. Although I do agree that miramar is the best location in the county for an airport we don't need to kick out the entire military cause you want two more extra miles of beaches and more people as well. The military continues to contribute millions, if not billions into the local economy. Our history is tied into the military, to put it out would be a travesty to our city and metro. I can tell your just venting out much larger issues by bringing up socialized medicine and student loans.

Thank God there are more people who want the military in this city then people like you. Im sorry but you have no majority on this issue, so Im not going to worry to much about this every happening. :sleepy:


----------



## mello (Dec 21, 2004)

^^^ Very simple solution to the airport issue. Take whatever function Miramar serves and merge it with Camp Pendelton. Operate the functions of both bases in one!!! Wow what a farking concept. Then bury the new airport way back in EAST Miramar, not where the airfield is now. Put it way back east of the 15 so it won't rip the University City neighborhoods with noise. Then put affordable dense housing on the west side of the 15. 

As far as North Island goes, it is keeping us from having a Sydney Harbour like atmosphere on our bay. Do you realize the billions more dollars that a true international airport would bring to the SD metro economy?? Atleast 3 to 4 billion more per year then Miramar. 

I guess Pendelton is cool, but I could see North Island being expendable in say 10 years. But why we can't reach a compromise and merge Miramar with Pendelton is beyond me, it just seems like common sense.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

And I fall in the middle of you two.

We can build a new airport in east Miramar RIGHT NOW, but the city cant put their stuff together...


----------



## FerrariEnzo (Dec 19, 2003)

Lets get back to the matter at hand: base photos ect....

Area 51 grounds:


----------



## FerrariEnzo (Dec 19, 2003)

Maybe someone has more detailed shots of this one: Ramstein Airforce Base (Germany):


















This accident in 1993 during an airshow was the inspiration for the German industruial rock band name, added an extra "m" and you have RAMMSTEIN:









Who love America....AmeriKa..:


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

mello said:


> ^^^ Very simple solution to the airport issue. Take whatever function Miramar serves and merge it with Camp Pendelton. Operate the functions of both bases in one!!! Wow what a farking concept. Then bury the new airport way back in EAST Miramar, not where the airfield is now. Put it way back east of the 15 so it won't rip the University City neighborhoods with noise. Then put affordable dense housing on the west side of the 15.
> 
> As far as North Island goes, it is keeping us from having a Sydney Harbour like atmosphere on our bay. Do you realize the billions more dollars that a true international airport would bring to the SD metro economy?? Atleast 3 to 4 billion more per year then Miramar.
> 
> I guess Pendelton is cool, but I could see North Island being expendable in say 10 years. But why we can't reach a compromise and merge Miramar with Pendelton is beyond me, it just seems like common sense.


I can say I like the idea of putting the new airport in east miramar. You wouldn't get a bunch of angry La Jollan's and you would have easy acsess to I-15. The idea of putting dense urban housing though wouldn't be so great. There are still lots of relatively light neighborhoods in the city that we need to bulk up first.

As for North Island, Good Luck! The day that the Navy lets go of that piece of land is the day that the Navy is disbanded. I personally think NASNI is a great thing to see from downtown and point loma. It basically sums up our city in those views. Plus who wouldn't want to see an aircraft carrier dock in front of them?

I know that an international airport would bring in billions but we have built our main industries around the military (aerospace, biotech...).Imagine the amount finacial lose the metro would have if North Island was taken away. Again I know none of this will ever happen, even if I wanted it to.


----------

